# Marine Battery In a Car?



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I am employed by a hunting/fishing supplies store. We carry Deko (?) Marine battery's. 

Is there any reason why these should not be used in a car? Is anyone familiar with this brand of battery? Good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Is this question too advanced for the General Forum?


----------



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

It's "DEKA" and IIRC Consumer Reports gave them a really good rating. Should be fine to use them for Automotive use, as long as the Battery is not for a 24v System.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Thanks. I wasn't sure on the spelling, since I work on the hunting side of the store.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont see why it would be a problem as long as it is being used for what it was designed for. Marine batteries are typically deep cycle (just a like an optima yellow top). They are designed to be drained often and recharged all at once - meaning not connected to an alternator.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

...ahh, not what I'm looking for, then. Thanks.


----------



## Antiwhy (Dec 20, 2007)

I've heard and read nothing but great things about the Deka Intimidator for it's performance/price.


----------



## ogahyellow (Apr 16, 2007)

bobditts said:


> I dont see why it would be a problem as long as it is being used for what it was designed for. Marine batteries are typically deep cycle (just a like an optima yellow top). They are designed to be drained often and recharged all at once - meaning not connected to an alternator.



wouldn't the alternator be like having the battery connected to a float charge? How much damage would it do? 

My dad always leaves his headlights on because his car has no buzzer. I told him go marine, but I wasn't aware of them not liking constant charging.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Not all marine batteries are deep cycle. Some are marine start batteries, some are dual purpose, and some are deep cycle. Depending on which one you are looking at it may be just fine


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I've done a little more research. It appears that the ones we carry are the dual purpose "Marine Master" series... good for marine or RV use. I guess if I decided to go that route, I'd be good to go.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ogahyellow said:


> wouldn't the alternator be like having the battery connected to a float charge? How much damage would it do?
> 
> My dad always leaves his headlights on because his car has no buzzer. I told him go marine, but I wasn't aware of them not liking constant charging.


Buzzers are cheaper and eliminate the hassle of having to get a jump-start


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

You should look at the Sears Diehard Platinum... It's what i'm going with when it's time... 

I can't imagine a battery NOt liking to be charged..that seems silly to me...


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I just figured these may be a good option for me since I'm pretty sure that I'll be able to get a pretty good discount on one.


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

I know one of the big differences between starting and deep cycle batteries is the thickness of plates (thick in deep cycle) and number of plates or surface area (bunch of thinner plates in starting).
Starting batteries usually have higher CCA (cold cranking amps) which means they deliver more amps for a short amount of time.
Deep cycle has lower CCA but a much longer reserve capacity (delivering power for longer time)
Since the plates are thicker in Deep cycle they can be pulled down and recharged better since in both cases this causes material to "transfer" in the plates.
The starting batt is more apt to fail in this kind of use since the thin plates are more apt to develop holes or voids or hills that may short plates out since the gaps are smaller.
The dual purpose battery I believe is a balance of the two... medium thickness plates.
For audio... the internal resistance is what a lot of people look at, the ability to deliver current quickly and accept charge quickly (as well as reserve capacity if you run the system with the car engine off)
That is where the AGM batteries come in (optima, orbital) since they have low internal resistance.
I have been using a deep cycle Orbital (blue top) in one of my cars for 2 years with great success!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have one of the "dual purpose" batteries in the truck because it's used around the property a bunch and is not driven as often, although I now have and use an onboard maintainer.

I decided on this because it does have a big motor that takes a bit of pep to turn over BUT While doing yard work I'll pop the doors open and listen to the radio. It's been doing well and it's a cheapo battery from Big-R (rural supply store)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

phatredpt said:


> I know one of the big differences between starting and deep cycle batteries is the thickness of plates (thick in deep cycle) and number of plates or surface area (bunch of thinner plates in starting).
> Starting batteries usually have higher CCA (cold cranking amps) which means they deliver more amps for a short amount of time.
> Deep cycle has lower CCA but a much longer reserve capacity (delivering power for longer time)
> Since the plates are thicker in Deep cycle they can be pulled down and recharged better since in both cases this causes material to "transfer" in the plates.
> ...


I thought Optimas were drycell, not AGM... ?? The Diehard platinum is a true AGM, and it's a cousin to the odessy 1200/1500 series.


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Straight from Optima's website yes Optima is a AGM
"An absorbent glass mat, alternating with the layers of lead, holds electrolyte in contact with the OPTIMA'S greater lead surface area. This laminated construction provides far more active surface area in the OPTIMA. It also supports a thicker layer of plate paste, for prolonged service life — typically half again to twice the life of conventional batteries. This technology is called "AGM" for "Absorbed Glass Mat" and it is a major advance in battery design."


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You should look at the Sears Diehard Platinum... It's what i'm going with when it's time...
> 
> I can't imagine a battery NOt liking to be charged..that seems silly to me...


Neither can I. The Odyssey/Diehard are nice. I am running a 1200 series right now and it a great battery. I think it will last me a long time.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

The SPL guys are raving about the DEKA batteries right now because they are cheap and work well for what they need. If it's a dual purpose battery, I don't see a problem with them in a regular passenger vehicle. Plenty of people use the Optima Yellow tops with no problems and they are the same as the Blue tops but the Yellow tops only have one type of post where as the Blue tops have dual posts. I have seen the DEKA Intimidator 9A34 in group buys going for around $105 and you should be able to get one cheaper if you get a decent discount.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been using sears or auto-zone deep cycles for years (same thing I use on the trolling motor).


----------

